# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  أسرة جامعة عجلون الوطنية تتبادل التهاني بمناسبة العيد

## معاذ ملحم

[align=center] 
أسرة جامعة عجلون الوطنية تتبادل التهاني بمناسبة العيد 

تبادل الأستاذ الدكتور عماد ربيع رئس جامعة عجلون بالوكالة  وأسرة الجامعة التهاني بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك، وهنأ الدكتور الربيع جميع العاملين في الجامعة بهذه
 المناسبة داعياً الله عز وجل أن يعيدها على الوطن والأمتين العربية والإسلامية والجميع ينعم بالصحة والعافية، وثمن الدور الفاعل الذي يلعبه أعضاء الهيئتين التدريسية والإدارية كل في موقعه في سبيل رفع شأن الجامعة والمضي بها قدماً نحو التطور والانجاز، شاكراً الجميع على جهودهم متمنياً لهم مزيداً من التقدم والنجاح .

[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كل عام وهم بألف خير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وانتي بألف خير ... وينعاد علينا وعليكي بالصحه والعافية

----------

